
If You Mispronounce These 14 Words, You'll Sound Unprofessional - rchaudhary
https://www.inc.com/chris-matyszczyk/if-you-mispronounce-these-14-words-youll-sound-really-unprofessional.html
======
bernierocks
"Pernickety"

I've never heard anyone use this word, even though it might be technically
correct. At some point culture changes words and the new word is the correct
one.

------
sixhobbits
"orientate" is listed in most dictionaries. Merriam Webster has a nice post
about it [0]

[0] [https://www.merriam-webster.com/words-at-play/orient-or-
orie...](https://www.merriam-webster.com/words-at-play/orient-or-orientate-is-
it-a-real-word)

------
AznHisoka
If you mispronounce this 1 word, you will sound professional: SQL

~~~
bengerbil
One guy I knew pronounced it "squeal". I rather liked that.

~~~
erik_seaberg
“Squirrel”.

------
ratsmack
Maybe if the words were spelled according to the way they are to be
pronounced, we would not need to go through an exercise of memorization like
this.

